
PacMan that inspires impact entrepreneurship; playing donates to food banks - gerfficiency
http://gaeasolutions.org/play-pacman-stop-hunger/
======
KevinEldon
So this is not a non-profit? Smart. It should allow for more freedom. For
instance, I noticed that they sell common business services as well and give a
pretty hefty portion of it to non-profits. This seems to be a pretty popular
thing, also known as creating a double bottom line. I’d like to see more
businesses do things like this. More on double bottom lines:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Double_bottom_line](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Double_bottom_line)

------
tove
There’s actually some interesting stuff in here. Great articles on
gamification, cause marketing, sustainable technology, among others. Good
stuff. I may even incorporate some of the gamification lessons into my own
business. I'm probably going to contact them to get it done though, because I
don't really have the time.

